# Wrong yarn!



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

I ordered a boat load of yarn to make up 4 baby hoodies for my Christmas gifts this year and ordered the wrong yarn! Look how it's knitting up....it should be in stripes but instead I have got a Fair isle look. I contacted the lady who I bought the yarn from and she is sending me the right stuff today. Question is....shall I keep knitting this? Does it look OK to you all or is it just me? I know it's wrong so I think it doesn't look right.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Andrelsea said:


> I ordered a boat load of yarn to make up 4 baby hoodies for my Christmas gifts this year and ordered the wrong yarn! Look how it's knitting up....it should be in stripes but instead I have got a Fair isle look. I contacted the lady who I bought the yarn from and she is sending me the right stuff today. Question is....shall I keep knitting this? Does it look OK to you all or is it just me? I know it's wrong so I think it doesn't look right.


I like it; I think I would continue. It's working up beautifully.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it looks lovely, i'd certainly keep going.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I think its much prettier than the stripes. I would continue if I were you. Natalie


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

The patterning is beautiful. I like the color too. Kind of a salmon pink. If I were you, think I'd use it, but you know what you like.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous. I would love to knit with it.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

I like it. Think it's working up much prettier that the plain stripes.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

i think its lovely as well! and differents!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

This beautiful.
This is the wright yarn .


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great to me!!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Honestly this looks a lot better than the stripes if I were you I would keep going. I think it would turn out beautiful


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it is so much prettier than just stripes&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

Keep knitting. It is lovely!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

I think its GORGEOUS


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

I have to agree I think its turning out better then the stripe one in the magazine. I would keep going. The beauty is you don't ha e to follow the colour schematic s if you don't want to its yours do what you want. It looks great this far !


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my that is beautiful :lol: :lol:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it much better than the stripes. A softer look. Perfect.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ooooh, I think it looks so pretty! Those colors are great, keep knitting!


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks lovely. Very unique, I would continue with it. :thumbup:


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow !! That is very pretty and is making a beautiful sweater.
What is the name of the yarn?


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it will look great. I would knit it up.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> I like it. Think it's working up much prettier that the plain stripes.


Same here! It will be gorgeous.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it. It's going to be beautiful and unique.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely! Keep going..


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Keep knitting. What is the name of the yarn and your source. It is really pretty. I like it better than the stripes.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Seriously? It's beautiful! Why would you not want to finish that? It will look wonderful on the baby!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the pattern that's forming, so I'd definitely continue. You're going to get something really unique and lovely here.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's lovely. Keep knitting. Those who don't knit will think you've done a gorgeous fair isle jacket for the baby and be even more impressed.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love what you have knit thus far and would continue with the 'wrong' yarn.

What is the name of the yarn you received?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, I LOVE that yarn. I've never seen that yarn before, but I would definitely continue with it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, I think it looks beautiful,if it were me knitting that, I would keep going,it's much nicer that the stripes


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

I think you should keep on knitting with this yarn. Your work looks very good indeed.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Personally, I find that way looks better than on the picture. Keep on that way.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't change it! Its great.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Keep knitting!!! That yarn is SO COOL. I like it much better than the stripes.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I kept going, just got the sleeves to do then I will post a photo. The yarn I ordered was called king Cole Candy Stripe Double knit but I was sent King Cole Comfort by mistake. When I realised the mistake I emailed the company, wool4less and Angela was very apologetic and helpful, she popped 8 replacements in the mail and told me to keep the mistakes. I now have enough yarn to knit up so many things!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I like yours better and it looks more intricate. Keep knitting.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's gorgeous far better than stripes, what a lucky mistake


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful!! I like yours better.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

It is so much dressier than the stripes. I would keep going.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Whoa! I think this mistake yarn is so much nicer than the normal stripes...It gives it a different look and has so much more character.


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

Like this much better than the stripes. Keep going.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I love it, more interesting than the stripes for sure

God Bless


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we have voted and we all think it looks fantastic...keep knitting I want to see the finished item!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I personally think it looks great, I love fair isle. I would definitely continue. Would love to see the final product


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

It's going to be beautiful I'd keep going


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

atvoytas said:


> Honestly this looks a lot better than the stripes if I were you I would keep going. I think it would turn out beautiful


It certainly does- why in the world would you ever rip it out??? It is lovely!


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Its lovely! I would go with it. Very serendipitious


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

I too would definitely continue, it is fabulous, much nicer than regular stripes


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

yes keep knitting it is very pretty


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks beautiful to me,i would keep knitting it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd keep on knitting. It looks like it will be beautiful when finished.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I think its much prettier than the stripes. I would continue if I were you. Natalie


I agree it looks prettier than stripes. Gives a much better look to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I love it !! Keep going!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Go for it! I love it!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think there is a thing wrong with it! Keep going!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

love this yarn!!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I would certainly keep going with it, in my opinion it has more character than the stripes. It really is lovely.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

I think it looks great, even better than the stripes.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks beautiful! I like that-


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

It is beautiful - keep going!


----------



## owlet2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

I love it keep knitting the hoodie.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Love it! Much more interesting than stripes :thumbup:


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute, and more interesting that the stripes. Keep going!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked up the yarn, found it available from many on line retailers and then started thinking.... The patterning of the yarn is going to change on narrow sections of the sweater, should be interesting to see how it turns out though. Is the sweater knitted with a back, two fronts and two sleeves?


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

This is lovely, where did you get it would love some for my gd's


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

I would stick with it


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous. I would continue on with that yarn.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I would continue...I think it is pretty...design and color..


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

keep knitting I like the way it look sometimes mistakes turn out ok


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi
The sweater is knitted, back and front together, two sleeves and then the hood. I planned the wool so the sleeves will look the same. Just messed up on one of the sleeves, was distracted by something and dropped a stitch! Picked it up but didn't look perfect so am now knitting the second sleeve individually to catch up with the first.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Skatekris, bought the wool from www.wool4less.co.uk 
They sent me the wrong stuff but have gone above and beyond to fix it for me. They are sending me 8 free balls of the correct yarn.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Would love to see it finished. So pretty!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I think you will be pleased when people comment on how hard it must have been to get the pattern just right so i would definitely finish it. Non knitters do not realize that it is the yarn that made the pattern and not you so yes continue.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I would continue it looks great.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

It looks very pretty. I would keep it and keep knitting.


----------



## annette108 (May 28, 2011)

I think it is beautiful and I would continue.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It looks great--keep going.


----------



## annette108 (May 28, 2011)

where is this pattern it looks lovely?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it is beautiful, very feminine looking, soft and sweet!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I would keep this yarn. It knits into a truly attractive pattern.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Where did you get that yarn? I'd love to have some [and break my resolution to knit stash only until after May 2014].


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it better than the stripes. Keep going.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I like it better than the plain stripes. I would keep going with it.


----------



## JanKnit14 (May 28, 2013)

Fair isle will look like you knit something really complicated. A pleasure for the eyes - I would keep going!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

This will really be beautiful when completed. I love the look so far.


----------



## mwilsonmd (Feb 28, 2013)

What is the name of the "wrong" yarn? I am knitting for my first great-niece, due in December, and think it is lovely...


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

May I ask the name of the yarn I love the way it is turning out. Would love this for a sweater for my GD.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I would just keep going. I like it way better than the stripes.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> Where did you get that yarn? I'd love to have some [and break my resolution to knit stash only until after May 2014].


Dsynr, I ordered it from www.wool4less.co.uk
Best customer service ever, ask for Angela.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am overwhelmed....thanks for all the opinions! The yarn has grown on me and I love it too now.
For everyone that asked....
I ordered it from www.wool4less.co.uk
They accidentally sent me King Cole Comfort instead of King Cole Candy stripe but they more than made up for their mistake. Ask for Angela, very knowledgable and helpful. 
Anyone got any ideas what I should make with the correct wool. I can't let it sit in my stash!


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would definitely keep going. I love it and love the color too.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I too think it is very beautiful. I love working with this type of yarn for children's things. Still I have also made a few cowls with it as well. Keep going, it will grow on you.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I like it. Keep going. :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Andrelsea said:


> Hi everyone, I am overwhelmed....thanks for all the opinions! The yarn has grown on me and I love it too now.
> For everyone that asked....
> I ordered it from www.wool4less.co.uk
> They accidentally sent me King Cole Comfort instead of King Cole Candy stripe but they more than made up for their mistake. Ask for Angela, very knowledgable and helpful.
> Anyone got any ideas what I should make with the correct wool. I can't let it sit in my stash!


I like it too. Didn't you say you were going to make 4 sweaters? The same pattern? Make some striped and some like this so you don't get bored looking at the same thing times 4.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Personally, I like it better than the stripes!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh! I think it is really pretty. It is so feminine looking. I don't know if you were knitting for a girl or boy but it sure will make some little girl darling. Keep on going.


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks better than the picture, I think. What magazine is the pattern out of?


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

If given the choice, I would prefer yours over the stripes. Please keep knitting, you're on your way to a beautiful hoodie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cdsknits (Aug 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

I like it better than strips!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it and would certainly continue on with it!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Keep knitting. It really is lovely and perfect for a little girl.


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow.beautiful. Def keep


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I love this look. It is much prettier than just plain stripes. Some little girl will look great in it. I would finish it.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Keep going I think! It will look lovely.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

sritchie171 said:


> Looks better than the picture, I think. What magazine is the pattern out of?


The magazine is one my friend sent me from UK, " Craftseller ", March 2013 edition


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Great knitting, glad you are continuing. What is the source for your pattern? I put baby hoodie into Ravelry and tons come up but I didn't see that one.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love the look.


----------



## hoggiejan (Jul 11, 2012)

I think its really pretty I like it much better then the stripes you should keep on kniting. Be sure and post it when you finished.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

If you don't like it, stop knitting. You've done a lovely job so far, though. I think it's prettier than the stripes effect; but that's just me and I am not the one doing the knitting.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

beadness said:


> Great knitting, glad you are continuing. What is the source for your pattern? I put baby hoodie into Ravelry and tons come up but I didn't see that one.


Beadness I got it from the magazine I mentioned a couple post above. I have changed a few bits about it but basically it's knitting up fine.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

It's really very pretty and femine. I like it!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

continue its lovely


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Like it


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it's lovely. It looks better to me than the stripes. The colorway is pretty, too. I would continue with what you are doing. Don't forget to post it when you are finished!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I absolutely love it. I wouldn't change at all
I would atleast make 1 in this yarn and then start the next one with the yarn that was as expected

It's very pretty and soft looking

Patti


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I personally think it is really beautiful.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

I LIKE IT VERY MUCH


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Oooo I LOVE the way it looks! Carry On for sure!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I think I like it better than the stripes. Just keep knitting it is beautiful the way it is. :thumbup:


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

keep going


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I like it and would continue on.....


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty, I, too, like it! It has a softer, more "baby" look to me.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Continue, I think you will like it! I love this yarn. I use it all the time for baby stuff on my machines.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

I too love the mistake yarn. Keep going and I think you will agree with all of us. Nice work by the way.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it is lovely !! I would not hesitate to finish the sweater with the yarn that you are using. I actually think I like it better than the strips in the photo.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

This yarn us supposed to look like this. It is creating its own flower pattern. very pretty. definitely use it.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

It is very beautiful yarn that knits up and makes great look... Some things just happen .... if I would intentionally look for that type of yarn , I would get stripes... Love the outcome, If I would be in your shoes , I would be thrilled....Please keep knitting.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it's perfect! Keep going!


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks beautiful! Keep it!


----------



## sunflowerseed (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it this way. Knit On!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Why do you think it is 'wrong'. It looks lovely. be creative. Patterns aren't written in stone. They can be changed over and over again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

much more interesting than plain stripes.

what is the yarn this yarn?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love it. I agree it looks better than just the plain old stripes. Keep going please. Looks great so far.


----------



## Doomey (Jul 26, 2013)

I love the effect of the yarn, I think I would prefer it over solid colors


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Unless you absolutely hate it, keep going. Everyone will be amazed at how clever you are to knit that design. You don't have to tell them the yarn did it. I think it looks great.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Keep with it its great so you can have one fair isle and one striped....


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I think this is very pretty


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the pattern as it is going nicer than the one in the book .keep going


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

It looks beautiful. Fair isle without the fuss. Please keep going.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

I like it a lot, keep going.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's lovely


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

If you don't want to keep that yarn -- let us know. I'm certain we'd all be delighted to take it off your hands! (But you have to send the pattern, too so we get the same results!)


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep on going .. Show us a picture when its done of both .. Love the color for sure


----------



## MsAries (Oct 23, 2012)

Sometimes mistakes work out for a reason. Great design!!! Keep going with the yarn.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think it is lovely. I would keep knitting and it does look better than the picture.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like it. I think you should give it a chance


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I think it's wonderful. Continue on.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep up with the "wrong Yarn" is my input. I really like the look it is producing.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it is very pretty like that and I would finish it. Someone is sure to fall in love with it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Keep going! It is lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is beautiful the way it is.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

atvoytas said:


> Honestly this looks a lot better than the stripes if I were you I would keep going. I think it would turn out beautiful


I'm w/atvoytas, Ditto!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

I've read several pages of replies, and it looks like the answers are overwhelmingly (if not unamimous)in favor of continuing. I agree that it is beautiful.

If it were me, and I still wasn't sure, I would set it aside for a week or so and start a new project or pick up some WIPs. Some things I didn't like got magically more beautiful after a little time passed.

Sorry if this has been suggested before, but I don't have time to read all 11 pages of replies so far.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it looks beautiful! Keep going!

Hazel


----------



## jantsu (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it's lovely just the way it is. It's not what you had in mind, that's why it looks wrong to you. Looks right to me.Jantsu


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks better than stripes!


----------



## Epsons4982 (Jul 26, 2011)

Really looks nice the way it is working up. But if you know this is not what you want go for the correct yarn


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh yes, continue and finish with this yarn. When the new yarn arrives, do one with that yarn. You can then decide which yarn to return once you have the choice. It's not wrong, it's different, that's all. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I like it better than the stripes. I'd just keep on going. I think it's very pretty.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love the way it looks and think it looks more complicated to knit than stripes.


----------



## leesie (Nov 30, 2011)

Like everyone else, I really like it....It reminds me of yarn I used to buy, that made its own pattern...Don't give up on ir, it's really cool...


----------



## leesie (Nov 30, 2011)

Like everyone else, I really like it....It reminds me of yarn I used to buy, that made its own pattern...Don't give up on it, it's really cool...


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

We can't wait to see your completed baby hoodie!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Andrelsea said:


> I ordered a boat load of yarn to make up 4 baby hoodies for my Christmas gifts this year and ordered the wrong yarn! Look how it's knitting up....it should be in stripes but instead I have got a Fair isle look. I contacted the lady who I bought the yarn from and she is sending me the right stuff today. Question is....shall I keep knitting this? Does it look OK to you all or is it just me? I know it's wrong so I think it doesn't look right.


One thing that I would like to know is the particulars on the wrong yarn. If it knits up like this, I would love to get some as I am not very good with fair isle knitting.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Andrelsea said:


> I ordered a boat load of yarn to make up 4 baby hoodies for my Christmas gifts this year and ordered the wrong yarn! Look how it's knitting up....it should be in stripes but instead I have got a Fair isle look. I contacted the lady who I bought the yarn from and she is sending me the right stuff today. Question is....shall I keep knitting this? Does it look OK to you all or is it just me? I know it's wrong so I think it doesn't look right.


What yarn is that ? I'd buy some....looks beautiful !


----------



## Goldenmama (Jul 16, 2013)

I love the look of the "wrong" yarn! I would keep knitting!!


----------



## dmontella (May 27, 2013)

Looks great to me!!


----------



## louannmohler (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it is pretty -


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the way this yarn makes up. Could you tell us what brand it is?


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of yarn is it??? I love the way that it looks!


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh that is pretty do keep going I like it better than the stripes, keep up the great work.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I love it!!!!


Me too! Keep on with the knitting! Would love to see the finished item.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like it. Please provide picture once its done.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Andrelsea said:


> I ordered a boat load of yarn to make up 4 baby hoodies for my Christmas gifts this year and ordered the wrong yarn! Look how it's knitting up....it should be in stripes but instead I have got a Fair isle look. I contacted the lady who I bought the yarn from and she is sending me the right stuff today. Question is....shall I keep knitting this? Does it look OK to you all or is it just me? I know it's wrong so I think it doesn't look right.


I actually like it so much better than a plain striped, it looks so nice!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks beautiful, the only thing with that yarn, if you do the whole body like it appears you are, the fronts from the arm divides is not going to be the same design pattern since it's a narrower space, same with the top back and the sleeves. It does help on the sleeves to start them both with the same place in the yarn color pattern. That might be a bit of a challenge with that yarn. I really like it so far, but the whole thing is going to look a bit different. It's a very cute hoodie pattern.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it! I would continue - it's beautiful!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Keep knitting. The yarn was designed to do that.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it is doing what you want, only, with stripes with a little pizazz! I would definitely keep knitting!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Yes, keep knitting. I think it is prettier than stripes.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I know everyone likes the 'mistake' yarn and you really didn't need another comment; but, I just had to stick my 2 cents in and tell you that the 'mistake' yarn is a heavenly gift!

This yarn is wayyyyy nicer than the striped pattern and I would love to see the finished sweater.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep going it looks beautiful, I think better than the pic.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it is beautiful! Sure to be loved by recipient.


----------



## lgg (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it is knitting up beautifully, but you know what you want. Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, that is pretty...keep on going, difinately


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I love it just the way you are knitting it. I think it is much nicer than just stripes!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it is prettier than stripes.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

It is beautiful, much more interesting than plain stripes. You got lucky with this yarn.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice. I think the yarn works up differently according to the number of stitches worked.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

IMHO, I like it much better than the stripes. I would keep on knitting it. Beautiful work. Let us see it finished.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm with the other ladies, I love it!!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I agree with the others it's gorgeous...keep going with it..


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I like it much better than the stripes. Happy accident not 'wrong' yarn!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Much much prettier than the stripes, but stripes are also pretty. But that colour is to die for! Love it.
Hannet


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It turned out even more fun than original, to my taste


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Pretty. Keep using it.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it is beautiful. Fair isle without the hassle that is something I would love to do. What is the name of the yarn?


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

It is beautiful, what is the problem? Keep going girl.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I would love for my knitting to look like this...make lemonade out of lemons...knit away!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Go for it. It's beautiful.


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

it looks very good to me, carry on regardless


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

It will make a great hoodie


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Shhhh! If you didn't say anything, no one would have guessed. I think I like this better than I would have liked plain stripes. Keep going.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

I love it and much prefer it to the plain stripes. This looks like it was an "oops" for the best!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Keep knitting that yarn is beautiful.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I like it! Keep going, or sell me the yarn!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it is beautiful! I would keep it.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I like it a whole lot better than plain stripes. 

Keep knitting it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

15 pages... I do believe you have your answer. Keep knitting!!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep right on knitting. This will end up being so much nicer than simple stripes. I love it. Sure you will too.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really tempted to order some of this yarn......as soon as I can find a project for it!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

What kind of yarn is this? Love it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

FLStephanie, earlier in the thread it was identified as "King Cole Comfort"...if you google it, you can find may on line retailers. It's not very costly either.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

It's beautiful


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Stay with it.Its beautiful richer than a stripe I would say.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

its soooo love...ly


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I like it better than the stripes, go for it.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

It looks great......carry on !!!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love it, carry on!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I would keep going I love the pattern


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in agreement with everyone, love the pattern as its coming out.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh! I much prefer the Fair Isle effect to the stripes. I hope you will continue with this WIP and post pics for us to enjoy when you have finished. It really is lovely! You have a wonderful start on it, and just imagine the finished item!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

I would continue to use it. It appears to be a self-striping jacquard type yarn.

This type yarn in fingering wt sock yarn is one of my favorites. The yarn knits up into stripes with varying patterns.

The recipients of the sweaters won't know that they don't look like the picture in the pattern, unless you have shown the picture to them. 

That said, it is your project, and you have to decide if that look is too different from the pattern picture for you to deal with.

I like the look of what you have knit so far.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's amazing that after so many pages of comments people are still asking the name of the yarn! Folks, kindly take the time to read ALL of t he comments before jumping in and asking questions that were addressed pages ago. This is not a sock/fingering weight yarn..but you'd know that if you bothered to read all of the responses *sigh*.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

You expected stripes.. It definitely is NOT stripes, but it is really lovely, and I actually like it better than stripes.... it looks more interesting. It is lovely, and is a definite interesting pattern and is knitting up really well. Go with it! Flow! It is really nice.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it. What yarn is it please. I'd love to get some


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

It's lovely - a unique pattern and very pretty indeed.
Keep it, is my advice


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

It's lovely - forming a unique pattern. Too pretty not too finish.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

courier770 said:


> It's amazing that after so many pages of comments people are still asking the name of the yarn! Folks, kindly take the time to read ALL of t he comments before jumping in and asking questions that were addressed pages ago. This is not a sock/fingering weight yarn..but you'd know that if you bothered to read all of the responses *sigh*.


Don't be so bloody miserable. If I'd seen the name I wouldn't be asking would I. No need for you to jump in with an unhelpful response


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mthrift said:


> You expected stripes.. It definitely is NOT stripes, but it is really lovely, and I actually like it better than stripes.... it looks more interesting. It is lovely, and is a definite interesting pattern and is knitting up really well. Go with it! Flow! It is really nice.


I have worked in many Art Forms, and Dance Forms. I think that each asks something different from the Artist/Dancer..... the people that "choose" to follow and perfect that Art. Maybe, since Knitting is such an Art Form that attempts to "follow to perfection" a plan outside themselves, (the "bloody" pattern), success is rated on how perfectly this is done, and, that when it does not match that expectation, the "artists" in this form have a great deal of stress "going with what is", and taking the change, and using it to CREATE something ELSE of EQUAL BEAUTY. Somehow, if it does not match to PERFECTION, it is NOT GOOD ENOUGH. GREAT INNOVATORS of any Art Form, really great, do not JUST have AMAZING SKILL, they also have VISION, and can take what they get, and make it NEW and WONDERFUL. So often, the most skilled on this KP site, LAMENT something that is "PURE BEAUTY" in itself..... but PERCEIVE it as a MISTAKE... and not good enough, because it did not fit the original PERCEPTION of the maker, or fit the pattern to perfection. I am just saying, maybe we need to look at ourselves.....people of GREAT SKILL, but also we can be CREATIVE too. Great innovators. like Elizabeth Zimmerman, and Dee, and so many others who have created "NEW", out of changing and working with what skills they had..... make something new. But they RECOGNIZED IT, as it was happening in front of them, and used it to their advantage, Not lamenting and minimizing. That is CREATIVITY...... the very CREATIVE part of this Knitters Art. This yarn is LOVELY..... make something that uses it to its FULL advantage, and then make something else in stripes..... later.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Andrelsea said:


> I ordered a boat load of yarn to make up 4 baby hoodies for my Christmas gifts this year and ordered the wrong yarn! Look how it's knitting up....it should be in stripes but instead I have got a Fair isle look. I contacted the lady who I bought the yarn from and she is sending me the right stuff today. Question is....shall I keep knitting this? Does it look OK to you all or is it just me? I know it's wrong so I think it doesn't look right.


I like it better. It's more interesting than the plain stripes. I would consider it serendipity and continue.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I also think this is much prettier than the stripes. It also makes the project look much more complicated than it is!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep going. The WIP is lovely.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I love that yarn! What kind is it? I want some!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Mandy's Mom said:


> I love that yarn! What kind is it? I want some!!!


Oh oh, you're asking for a scolding. We've been ordered to read all the pages before asking that question.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it looks good and would continue.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

gina said:


> Oh oh, you're asking for a scolding. We've been ordered to read all the pages before asking that question.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think that is lovely. Sometimes a mistake turns into a whole new world of creating.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Wunderschön!Weiter stricken!!
Beautiful! Keep knitting.
The fastening looks interesting!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

South Africa said:


> I think its much prettier than the stripes. I would continue if I were you. Natalie


I feel the same. . much prettier than just the stripes and would continue


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

I like how it is knitting up but I'd worry the sleeves may come out different. That could be good or bad. I'd swatch a sample in the same width stitches wise as the sleeves just to see.......


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree with everybody - this is working up beautifully!!!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it, keep going


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, keep on knitting it. I love the way the pattern is forming. I would say nicer than stripes.


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, its great to break out of what everyone else does. Mistakes are not always mistakes, snowflakes are not the same and they are beautiful.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

tbforest said:


> I like how it is knitting up but I'd worry the sleeves may come out different. That could be good or bad. I'd swatch a sample in the same width stitches wise as the sleeves just to see.......


This is very wise observation! Maybe the sleeves should be short and wide.... and the project knit in one piece, up and over. This is very possible..... REALLY GOOD SUGGESTION!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Keep going! It looks great, you are the only one who knows it's the wrong yarn - except all of us, of course . You get the look of Fair Isle and none of the hard work of doing it. I like it a lot!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I think its beautiful!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mthrift said:


> This is very wise observation! Maybe the sleeves should be short and wide.... and the project knit in one piece, up and over. This is very possible..... REALLY GOOD SUGGESTION!


OR..... maybe from sleeve to sleeve. I have seen patterns for this too....


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I would continue. It looks really nice to me.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

mthrift said:


> OR..... maybe from sleeve to sleeve. I have seen patterns for this too....


I would love to use that pattern. This one is not working out too well now that I have come to sew the sleeves in,they are no where near the right size!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty. keep going I am sure you will be pleased


----------



## MMAWW (Mar 8, 2013)

Better then the stripes.


----------



## -MissMillie- (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely carry on. It's prettier than the original.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I like it and would continue with it.


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

It looks stunning! Carry on using it.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I think its much prettier than the stripes. I would continue if I were you. Natalie


I agree. Keep knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

Sometimes a wrong makes a right. Looks great.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I really like it so far. I'd finish this hoodie and see if you like it when done. I can't imagine the finished product being a non-keeper. Go ahead . . .


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

This woman is doing a beautiful job knitting with what she calls the wrong yarn. Why do sooooooooo many people keep asking the same question and not taking the time to read the whole thread????? She clearly stated what kind of yarn it was several times!


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it looks great!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I really like it. I would keep going.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

All finished! I have knitted up the hoodies with the wrong yarn and am very happy with them, thanks for all the support. Just received the right wool today and will knit a couple of those as well. Funny how things work out for the best in the end.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Gorgeous! Did you do both sleeves at the same time? Just curious...


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Love the 'wrong' wool. What brand is it?


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Andrelsea said:


> All finished! I have knitted up the hoodies with the wrong yarn and am very happy with them, thanks for all the support. Just received the right wool today and will knit a couple of those as well. Funny how things work out for the best in the end.


Yep, I did both sleeves at the same time and I kinda matched the yarn so they would knit similar.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Well they look lovely!


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

King Cole comfort and candy stripe


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

RedQueen said:


> Love the 'wrong' wool. What brand is it?


all information....

www.handymandy61.blogspot.com


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

I love love love it. Better than original, thats for sure, you should send a copy of it to pattern designer.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Andrelsea said:


> All finished! I have knitted up the hoodies with the wrong yarn and am very happy with them, thanks for all the support. Just received the right wool today and will knit a couple of those as well. Funny how things work out for the best in the end.


Those really turned out great!! :thumbup: I'm glad you finished it, too. Was wondering. Which one was the wrong yarn you used for those gorgeous hoodies?


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I have always wanted yarn like that, but in worsted weight. When I finally whittle down my room full stash I am gonna get some for sure!


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

justfara said:


> I have always wanted yarn like that, but in worsted weight. When I finally whittle down my room full stash I am gonna get some for sure!


Good luck with the whittling!


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you seen a yarn called "watermelon sock yarn" in one of my knitting books, it shows stripes in a sock, that looks like watermelon, white stripes with black dots (seeds) and red stripes, and green stripes. The brand the book quoted was out, I found a yarn called watermelon and Knit simple, dont know if it will work up like that though.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

Becky Jo said:


> Have you seen a yarn called "watermelon sock yarn" in one of my knitting books, it shows stripes in a sock, that looks like watermelon, white stripes with black dots (seeds) and red stripes, and green stripes. The brand the book quoted was out, I found a yarn called watermelon and Knit simple, dont know if it will work up like that though.


Oooh that sounds gorgeous, have you got some knit up?


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

Andrelsea said:


> Oooh that sounds gorgeous, have you got some knit up?


No I havent, I order 2 skeins from Knit Picks but I am not sure if it works up the same way as the pattern in the book...that yarn in book is very pretty.


----------



## Andrelsea (Apr 29, 2013)

I will have to order some and try, not helping me with my stash problem!


----------



## Becky Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

Andrelsea said:


> I will have to order some and try, not helping me with my stash problem!


the yarn is Freshisle Fibers Suffolk Wool, in watermelon. This particular brand shows worsted wt. in the book. The book is called "10 Secrets of the Laidback Knitters". It has the pretty sock pattern, and has knitting stories. By Vicki Stiefel and Lisa Souza. I got it from Amazon on line.
I couldnt find that yarn, so I am ordering fingering from knit picks in watermelon color.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think its just perfect really beautiful!


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's beautiful and will be one of the mistakes with a happy ending.


----------

